# It's all happening in Estepona Friday night!!



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

cartel_zps83f653f3.jpg Photo by mrypg9 | Photobucket


All tickets for paella and sangria sold but there will be a bar and you're welcome to come and watch the flamenco show with a copa or two..
All proceeds to ADANA


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

So good and excited she posted it twice!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

zenkarma said:


> So good and excited she posted it twice!


Nah, Zen....so technologically inept that I couldn't work out how to post from the 'new' Photobucket...
I thought I hadn't done it correctly, managed it...but could'nt delete first post!

Duh...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> cartel_zps83f653f3.jpg Photo by mrypg9 | Photobucket
> 
> 
> All tickets for paella and sangria sold but there will be a bar and you're welcome to come and watch the flamenco show with a copa or two..
> All proceeds to ADANA


It certainly is all happening down there!
I'd definitely come if I could.
Have a good time and make lots of money


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> cartel_zps83f653f3.jpg Photo by mrypg9 | Photobucket
> 
> 
> All tickets for paella and sangria sold but there will be a bar and you're welcome to come and watch the flamenco show with a copa or two..
> All proceeds to ADANA


Are the good folk of Estepona aware that you will be in attendance?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

crookesey said:


> Are the good folk of Estepona aware that you will be in attendance?


In attendance..??? I'm the organiser! Yes, little me.  And yes, I am VERY well-known in Estepona. 
When I walk through the streets of Estepona palm branches are thrown before my feet, the populace leave their shops, houses, whatever they're doing, to greet me, shower me with gifts..

I'm sorry for you, Crookesey, even on the subject of a charitable event for animals you can't help being sour.

Everyone else, thanks for your good wishes. As I said, if you're within easy reach it would be great to see you. The flamenco show is by a group of young local enthusiasts. 

My son doesn't know it yet but he will be called on at eight on Friday morning to collect tables, paella pan, sound system, help me buy the drinks, set up the tables and chairs...but we have a team to help.
We hope to make well over 1000 euros for our dogs.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Cambio, if you are around and reading this, it would be a good opportunity to meet us all.
I seem to remember you said you were spending a couple of weeks travelling around so if you are within easy reach of Estepona, come along!
Same with you, Jimenato...descend from the heights of Jimena, bring Iris. Long time no see..! Alca, you're not that far away..
JoJo, I guess it's too far for a trip down to coast..

Wish you could all come, I think/hope it will be a really good night out...and all for a good cause.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

We'd love to come Mary - it sounds great and I would love to meet some more forumites - especially that jojo. Alas we have another engagement that night. 

Hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, it was a truly great night, we raised over 1300 euros for ADANA. At one point there were around two hundred people in the square watching the flamenco show which was put on by a group of young people from Estepona who were just amazing, especially the lone male dancer, a boy of around thirteen, who was fabulous.
We had a paella for one hundred, made by a very special Spanish lady, the formidable Mari-Pepa, who is related by birth family or marriage to everyone in Estepona. Even the Mayor and his Deputy turned up!
A good time was had by all and we are planning our next event, a Blues evening featuring Madeleine Bell...remember her, anyone?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

The ladies who made the paella, Conchi and Mari-Pepa, the Alcalde de Estepona, Jose-Maria Garcia Urbano with yours truly. I've just realised ...it looks as if they are holding me up to prevent imminent collapse! 'Twas not so, I consumed only one glass of sangria all evening...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Every association should have a Mari Pepa behind them!
Well done Mary and your crew


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Every association should have a Mari Pepa behind them!
> Well done Mary and your crew


Thanks PW. Really wish you could all have been there...it just needed someone to start off dancing!!

Am now thinking about our Madeleine Bell concert....to take place in the same pretty cobbled square in Estepona centro.
It would be a candle-light supper and to make things easy I'm thinking along the lines of: simple cold meal to be served on a plate followed by simple cold dessert.
All Spanish, of course..
And fairly inexpensive as we would like to keep ticket price down to 10 euros pp. 

Any ideas welcome.

I'm thinking that next spring would be suitable as the weather will soon be unpredictable. Ms Bell lives near Estepona, plays sets at Venta Garcia, a popular (with Brits) restaurant near Casares. I used to see her regularly at our local pub in North London over thirty years ago, when she was a close friend and backing singer of the late, great Dusty Springfield. She is still a great performer.


----------

